# Ugh! The pregnancy stuff the books don't tell you about... just whining a little!



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

They say, "You may feel some mild muscle aches in your lower belly." This is not mild... it feels like I've sprained my lower-right tummy!They say, "You may feel awkward and off-balance." Gee, you think? Is that why I can barely move?They say, "You may feel an increased need to urinate." True. Every hour or so. AT least I don't need to exercise... here at work I'm as far away from the bathroom as possible while still being in the building. You should see my calf muscles from all that back-and-forthing...Anyone want to join in?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

One of my friends used to say "you may experience SOME cravings....yeah for everything in sight!"


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Ain't that the truth! And then you can't eat what you crave because of the heartburn... (I had never had heartburn before - I had no idea what was going on for the first few days of it!)


----------



## Michele (Feb 4, 1999)

The thing I hated is that I was carrying high, and toward the end it felt like I couldn't take a deep breath. I also had little feet kicking me in the ribs!


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

Yes, feet kicking ribs, and the last weeks no way to sit comfortably.Fay







(but the endresult is all that matters)


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I apparently have too much amniotic fluid. Thius in and of itself is not a problem, but it does make me about three weeks more uncomfortable that I should be, as my lungs and tummy get squeezed out...


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I actually did sprain my stomach during my first pregnancy. I got very big very fast (looked due at 4 mths) and then allergy season hit. Sneezing while standing - I pulled a muscle in my stomach. Doc said it wouldn't and couldn't heal until after the baby delivered. He was right. I laid down a lot the next several months. I was very sick all through the pregnancy, so it wasn't the only thing slowing me down.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I've been fairly lucky. I've had just about every minor symptom in the book, but the only major one I've had is anemia. Nothing a few more iron pills won't take care of...


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

They mention morning sickness, "which eases off". Bwahaha! I had hyperemesis, try vomiting every morning for 8 months!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I didn't start getting queasy much until month 6; then it was heartburn. I had no idea, since I'd never had heartburn before...


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Apparently I "sat" on my Mom's kidney all the way through the pregnancy.







And all of us did something that we tilted Mom's uterus more and more so when #3 came along she was on bed rest.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Well I carried so low that I felt like I had pulled a groin muscle from 4 months even though I wasn't big until 7 months...I could barely walk and it was the 4th hottest summer on record.Lets see I also had nauesea and vomiting until 5 months..constipation on and off, hemmies on and off..a urinary tract infection that was torture and I had to go to the emergency room for, hot flashes, night sweats, heartburn...I wonder if there's one symptom I didn't have?Also as he dropped lower I got terrible backache and pressure on my sciatic nerve that occasionally made my leg go numb..oh joy.On the bright side I had a short labour and did not even know I was in real labour until I was at 5cm!Get ready for some sleep depravation just when you need to recover from the birth! But he is all worth it..once you see the little guy or gal you will be happy.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Here's a piece of advice...If you will be breastfeeding start condioning your nipples..I wish I had (ouch). Use only 100% lanolin on them and nothing else. Lanisoh is one brand that I use and works after the fact, but I've read you can avoid sore nipples if you use it before you have the baby!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I have been (thanks for teh advice), although I've been using bag balm.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

C. Then D. Then C. Then D. This is getting old fast.Must be the vitamin C they're giving me to help be absorb the iron better or something...


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Sciatica (I guess). Ouch.


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

JennT, the Sciatica is terrible! Maddison was wrapped around my side and was pressing down hard on my nerve! Never thought I'd see the day where my leg was so sore I couldn't move it!! Like a constant mega cramp!!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

It's sporadic for me as yet... but my low back and hips have ached all day today.And who said Braxton-Hicks contractions were painless? They were lyyyyyyiiiinnnnggggg! Feels just like menstrual cramping.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

Poor JennT







Sounds like BabyT is getting restless. The countdown is on for you and two other friends. A third friend had her little boy two weeks early. Cute lil' bugger.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Well, it is probably a little cramped in there... I can see restlessness!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

JennT you may get lucky like I did I thought my labour was intense braxton hicks for about 8 hours until I realized they were close together. If your Braxton hicks are painful it may happen soon!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Well, it would be nice if real labor didn't get much worse than this! It's a little soon, though - I'm not due for another seven-and-a-half-weeks!


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Jane, as for conditioning the nipples, let me suggest something better then moisterizing them. Rough them up. Babies are not gentle on nipples so spending the months before the baby softening them with lotion is not the best way to get them ready. Try washing them roughly with a washcloth daily to get them used to rough treatment. Get your hubbie's involved, they'll love to help







As for after the baby, lansinoh is the best but it's also expensive. The thing that Tracy found that worked for her was Chapstick, funny but true, and the baby didn't mind since she used the cherry flavored one.Wes


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

They told me not to do that, Wes, because (excessive) nipple stimulation can cause early labor (at least in those of us who have other risk factors). I do wash with a rough-ish washcloth...


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Hips are ouchy in later weeks


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I know you need to vent, and you probably don't want to hear this, but when you see that baby... you'll know it was all worth it.Hang in there..it won't be too much longer.Jeanne


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Oh, I absolutely agree. I'm just cranky because I'm uncomfortable. It sounds like I'm complaining a lot, but in Real Life I just spend a lot of time resting the uncomfortable bits and otherwise ignore them... this thread is just a snapshot of the b*tchy part of me







and a place to vent as you said.Besides, Estimated Due Date of December 8th notwithstanding, I go on maternity leave a week and a half before that, because it seemed silly to go back to work after two federal holiday days off (Thanksgiving) for a week that close to my due date. It I think of it as "4 1/2 weeks until leave", I feel much better!


----------

